# External Hard Drive to 2 Computers



## cyrt11

I was wondering if it were possible to hook up an external hard drive to two computers.  My laptop is running Windows XP and my desktop is running Vista.  I would like to be able to save everything on my external without having to pull the USB plug out of one machine to connect to the other.  Is there a switch that I could purchase that could do this (almost like a KVM switch does for the monitor and keyboard?)  I am not looking to access the same documents or use both machines to access the HD at the same time, just looking to backup without the pain of reconnecting wires all the time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laznz1

Not that i know off at all tbh


----------



## /\E

laznz1 said:


> Not that i know off at all tbh



Was that a useful post? You could have at least gathered something from Google.

As for cyrt11, I would plug the drive into the desktop and share it on your network. You will then be able to access it from your laptop in your Network Places directory. You can then map the drive on your laptop and use it just as if it were plugged in.


----------



## lawson_jl

I'd like to second that I share out two drives I have on my main PC, one internal and one external, acrossed my netowrk.


----------



## computer_pirson

You might be able to hook your external drive up to your router if it has a USB port on it.


----------



## MouSe

http://www.usbswitch.com


----------

